
Visual Studio Code version 1.3 - ash
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/June_2016
======
ash
Some previous submissions:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12052856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12052856)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12052525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12052525)

------
bargl
Finally tabs! This is an awesome feature. Now they just need to pop out so I
can drag them to another screen.

~~~
donatj
I actually liked not having tabs, I'm a little sad about this. It was nice to
have something at least trying something different for once, instead of doing
the exact same thing everyone else is doing.

~~~
ash
"If you prefer not to use Tabs, you can disable them through the
workbench.editor.showTabs setting."

~~~
donatj
You _can_ disable them, but disabling them makes you the weird guy using the
not well supported workflow. I'd much rather have it the default.

